# Kind of silly, Southern belle question...



## ErinCooley (Nov 23, 2007)

Living in Georgia, about the heaviest article of winter outer wear we need is a lightweight polarfleece jacket.  On rare occasions we need a little more (maybe light gloves or a hat), normally not so much though.

Anyway, as I get ready for my first 24 hour ride along tomorrow (its COLD tonight, btw!!!), I get to thinking... what do you in cold climates do about gloves and heavy gear out in the field???


----------



## fyrdog (Nov 23, 2007)

When it gets down around 10ish F I have my polyproplene thermal underwear top and bottom, wool socks, wool sweater, wool hat, long sleeve uniform shirt, and those cheap chemically activated hand warmers to put in my leather gloves and a face mask if the wind is blowing. 

Or though  I it out like the UPS man and wear a wool hat, jacket, gloves and pull up my socks to reach my shorts. (no joke a few wear shorts all winter)

Never wear cotton when temperatures can freeze. It traps moisture (sweat) near the skin and it doesn't retain heat. Wool or polyproplene retains about 60% heat even when wet.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 23, 2007)

The trick is layers. Entrapment of air, and the ability to decrease and shed layers as need when it warms up. 

R/r 911


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 23, 2007)

Lots of layers here too.  When it is really cold, I have a set of the cold weather underarmour that I can put on under my pants.  We are fortunate that we are outfitted with EMS gear, and the pants are actually pretty warm.  Last winter we had a fire in below freezing temps that I ended up helping to block traffic until additional PD arrived.  I was just going to pull on a pair of sweats over my shorts when we got the run, so I didn't get a chance to do that.  I stood outside in my shorts and EMS pants and was plenty warm enough.  I tend to layer turtlenecks, t-shirts, and sweatshirts on top, and then of course, a nice warm coat.  I also have a pair of neoprene gloves, two pairs of leather work gloves, and a pair of fire gloves shoved into various pockets of my gear.  That way, if one pair gets bloody, wet, gooey, etc, I always have plenty of extra pairs to change into.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Nov 24, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> The trick is layers. Entrapment of air, and the ability to decrease and shed layers as need when it warms up.
> 
> R/r 911



Rid's right. Layer for the cold. For Georgia cold, you might consider warm t-shirt or light thermal, then uniform shirt, then EMS jacket with zip out liner, good socks and boots, thermals and bdu's for lower.


----------



## colafdp (Nov 24, 2007)

wow..that's alot for 10F. hate to see it if it ever hit -40. hahaha. i'm just buggin ya. anyways, up here, winters get COLD. But basically, all we have is our regular uniform. Which consists of EMS pants, and a button down shirt. Then we have a fleece jacket, and our gore-tex shell (which stops the wind wonderfully), and that keeps us nice and warm for all those MVA's when it's 40 below. brrrr.


----------



## Summit (Nov 24, 2007)

there is really no good way to keep your hands warm working on a patient outside in numbing cold if your work requires BSI and full dexterity

all you can do is keep the rest of you super warm so that your body will try to cool itself through your hands...


----------



## fj40dave (Nov 24, 2007)

Fingers and ears get cold on call's that are outside (typically trauma related)......just how it is......
Turn the heat on in the rig - so when you (and the pt) get in....it's warm!


----------



## disassociative (Nov 24, 2007)

I love winter; because I can wear my cool clothes.

The Key:

Long Johns

Fleece Pull Over

Tee Shirt under it all

Your EMS Shirt above the Tee Shirt

Good pair of EMS Pants

You can go to your local wal-mart in the sports section and get some compression shirts which are made of a silky material that absorbs heat yet breathes. Usually our services provide us with jackets, etc. You can never go wrong with CarHartt(If that is even the correct spelling).


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 27, 2007)

Remember that you can lose up to 60% of your body heat via your noodle.  If you can reduce your convective heat loss you'll stay a lot warmer. Even a light nylon jacket over layers will reduce your heat loss due to wind, and a nice wool hat is good, rain or wind or cold. You might also check out places like REI (the outdoors folks) for lightweight, warm clothes. In addition, stay away from the sodas and smokes as much as possible to keep your core warm and your extremities non-constricted.  I stash a couple of packs of hot chocolate in my bag during cold weather and can usually get a styro cup from the corner gas & go to heat up water in the microwave if we're away from the station.  Having said all this (and having been born and raised in Cleveland) I have the utmost respect for our northern tier brethren and sisters who do this stuff in the snow and cold.  I bailed out for the South, but my heart's still with y'all!


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm up in here in Canada myself, I can actually see out the window right now and see about half a foot of snow, and layers is right! And pretty soon were looking at around -30 F for most of the night Temps, nothing to do for the hands (the boards can get very cold). But it's not too bad as long as your face and head are warm


----------



## medicdan (Nov 28, 2007)

I rode along on a shift last winter where we had an MVA at about 0F, with a lot of wind chill. 
The firefighters all extricated and b'boarded the patient while th EMT and Paramedic sat in the rig warming their hands so they could put in an IV, etc. I was somewhere in between, standing outside watching the extrication, not helping, then in the ambulance, not helping.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Nov 28, 2007)

I can imagine that georgia winter is like a texas winter... Here I have found that Under Armour works. Get the Cold gear stuff. While I havent quite figured out how it works, it is awesome.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 28, 2007)

Layer, layer, layer, layer!  I generally start out with a layer of silk long underwear just because I find the polypropylene stuff a bit scratchy.  Then the polys, then a  T-shirt (not cotton) I got a pair of flannel lined jeans that I just love for cold responses. then polar fleece and top it off with our dept. issue coat loaded with reflective tape.  Hat definitely, generally wool.  Gloves absolutely, I will put on a pair of nitriles and then put the leather or fleece gloves over that, that way my hands stay warm, and when I take them off to do pt care, I have the nitriles on.


----------



## emtbuff (Nov 28, 2007)

I have to agree that the layers are the most important thing for the cold.  We are gearing up for snow here this weekend which I'm really looking forward to:lol: But I have to say I've invested in some good Carhart coverals for this year, and am in the process of looking into getting some good warm boots.  Carhart Brand is really heavy duty stuff and wears well.  And best part is they are coming out with more for us ladies out there.  

In the past for calls I've worn some leggings under jeans, and good heavy socks or double up on them if i have time and tennie shoes, t-shirt with a sweat shirt over top or longsleeve t-shirt under a t-shirt or sweatshirt depending the day.  Then the nice coat we got a good year ago is a nice heavy parka that the inside zips out for a lighter coat and has a layer of nylon material on both coats and is supper warm.  I wear nitrle gloves and if needed a headband.

Of course this is what I prefer to wear on those long fire calls,  If its a short medical I usually end up sheading my coat in the rig hoping we are running in and out of the house and crank up the heat.


----------



## Grady_emt (Nov 29, 2007)

As a fellow Atlantan I agree with everyone on here that layers are key.  I work nights and for now I'm still going shortsleeved top with my fleece pullover.  Generally you arent out in the cold for that long a period at a time.  Only between the unit and the house.  If we have something outside I put the shell of my rain coat on over my fleece.

Once it gets a little colder more consistently Ill throw on an UnderArmour top too and can usually get by with just that unless we are outside then ill have the liner in my coat by then too.


----------

